# fish tank plants



## daveuk (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all i have a 6x2x2 fishtank at this time i am planting my tank i have 

Elodea densaEleocharis 
viviparaMarsilea 
quadrifolia 
Vallisneria spirali
moss balls

problem is my tanks so large i have two 80watt lights would two more 54watt t5 lights help more.

also just a question on moss balls only got them few days ago and i noice small gray patchs on the moss balls i feed my plants with plant food and have my lights on 10 hours per day. just wondering if my lighting is low?
Thanks


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

What do the patches look like? Could they possibly be snail eggs?


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Those deminisions sound like a 150-180gallon tank. Do you know for sure how many gallons the tank is? Either way you have over 260 watts of light so you are between one and two watts per gallon. Depending on what type of lights you have(are the 80's CFL or what, and are the T5's HO or not?) you could be out of the low light range and into the medium to high range.


----------

